# David Blaine's Stunts



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 17, 2003)

So what do members here on MT think about the pseudo magician David Blaine's sometime wacky stunt's?

It seems that the Brits aren't taking to kindly to Blaine's latest stunt of roughing it by allowing himself to be suspended in a box over the River Thames for 44 straight days. As for me I don't get it, why waste a month and a half?  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/3112430.stm


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

I think he's pretty cool. I like his street magic.

I think people get too bent out of shape with his stunts, though. They're just tricks. This box stunt is an illusion. Do you really think that he is going to sit in a box for 45 days w/out food? yea right! I say it is a very good illusion.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 17, 2003)

He does it all for the money. I don't buy his faux-mysticism at all, anyone can put a stupid voice on and perform "magic" infront of a camera. What a load of old bollocks, he obviously just pays people to look amazed and shocked at his staged camera tricks.

Anyone who believes that he can really stick a playing card on the other side of plate glass without going anywhere near it wants their head testing! 

As for standing in that box crappin' into the Thames for a month (like it's not full of crap enough already), well, again it's all about the money IMHO, 5 million quid to be more exact.

'<spooky voice>I want to push myself to the edge</spooky voice>', no, David, you complete tit, you want 5 million quid, just like any other bloke would!

:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: 

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

Performance art, like Yoko Ono's upcoming reenactment of "Cut Piece"--not magic.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 17, 2003)

...I liked some of his tricks that were televised on the street...I wanna know how to fly and make a pidgeon come back to life...


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 18, 2003)

Want to float like Blaine?
Balducci Levitation:
http://www.magiclearn.50megs.com/photo2.html
Now you can amaze your friends.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Performance art, like Yoko Ono's upcoming reenactment of "Cut Piece"--not magic. *



Who wants to to see a old, half naked, washed up hasbeen (wait, how bout neverwas) getting her clothes clipped off. I mean really. At least she could've hired Brittney. Then I would have watched (and paid to cut two chunks of clothes off, really big chunks).

As for Blaine, let him do whatever he wants, but I still laughed pretty hard when fark.com wanted to organize a gathering of people to shine laser pointers at him so he couldn't sleep, or when they sent up a remote controlled toy helcopter to dangle a burger in from of him. If I were him I'd be slingin dirty diapers at those guys.


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 18, 2003)

Blaine hasn't took into account British humour hence the egg throwing etc. Probably a bad place to be suspended with lots of drunken revellers out every night!!!!!!:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

Paul McCartney got into a scuffle at the site of the event:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...&e=1&u=/nm/20030919/en_nm/people_mccartney_dc


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shotmanuk _
> *
> Probably a bad place to be suspended with lots of drunken revellers out every night!!!!!!:asian: *



Well, you're right about that... :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Is Paul McCartney going to be charged or anything?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by dsp921
> *Want to float like Blaine?
> Balducci Levitation:
> http://www.magiclearn.50megs.com/photo2.html
> Now you can amaze your friends. *



..hrm...if I tried to do that, Seig wouldn't be surprised...they often have to pull me outta the clouds.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..hrm...if I tried to do that, Seig wouldn't be surprised...they often have to pull me outta the clouds.   *


No, I wouldn't, I might even help stuff you in the box.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *No, I wouldn't, I might even help stuff you in the box. *



ack...I don't wanna be trapped in a box without food...and especially without nicotine...


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack...I don't wanna be trapped in a box without food...and especially without nicotine...   *


all he gets is water, and I willm ake sure youget Shepherdstown's finest water.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *all he gets is water, and I willm ake sure youget Shepherdstown's finest water. *



...blech.  :barf:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

I think it would be great fun and of interest to know the magicians tricks of their trade..~!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

I think it's funny how people get so bent out of shape over this guys stunts. He is a "magician" meaning that he does "tricks." People are like "He can't really levitate, that's fake!" Umm...Duh! That's why it's a trick.

He makes $$ doing stupid stunts and tricking people. So what?!? I wish I could make what he makes by doing dumb tricks!

And...Sorry to burst everyones bubble, but "He's not really going 45 days w/o food or water either. that's a trick too!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2003)

This is coming to an end:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20031016/ap_on_en_ot/britain_david_blaine_4


----------



## someguy (Oct 21, 2003)

so how'd he do it
i doubt here really starved himself for that long
after all look at his trick of being "traped in ice"
i suppose it be possible though


----------



## OULobo (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *so how'd he do it
> i doubt here really starved himself for that long
> after all look at his trick of being "traped in ice"
> i suppose it be possible though *



I think that his water source, was actually fortified water and possibly dietary and nutritional suppliment.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd believe that.

He's in the hospital now, they say.


----------

